# Sob



## bricycle (Dec 30, 2014)

Is it too hard to include WD in the title? Wanted one of these!!!!!!!! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/301459748784?rmvSB=true


----------



## mickeyc (Dec 30, 2014)

One of what?


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 30, 2014)

Would have been mine if my ass woke up on time!!


----------



## Iverider (Dec 30, 2014)

A WD ND Front hub of course.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 30, 2014)

LOL..... E-Bay JUST told me there is *59 minutes left *on this listing! I thinks E-Bay has a problem.. this was over 2 hrs ago.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 30, 2014)

See suggestions
  VINTAGE NEW DEPARTURE FRONT... $129.60 9 bids 
-12m left


----------



## bricycle (Dec 30, 2014)

prior post was a copy and paste.... wierd.


----------



## catfish (Dec 30, 2014)

This was only the brake.... You'd still need to find the handle and cable. Buy a complete set up and save yourself a lot of time.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Dec 30, 2014)

at least he didn't call it a ND front drum brake like i've seen lately


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Dec 30, 2014)

catfish said:


> This was only the brake.... You'd still need to find the handle and cable. Buy a complete set up and save yourself a lot of time.




Here's the cable ~  (XXXXXXXX) Sorry, listing has ended ...

pap
.


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 30, 2014)

The cable looks correct except it is too long. Am I missing something here?


----------



## catfish (Dec 30, 2014)

This is not the right cable. This one is for a Twin Steak 2 speed. 




ThegoodThebad&Therusty said:


> Here's the cable ~ http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Departure-Twin-Streak-Cable-nos-/171602407234?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27f44cef42
> 
> pap
> .


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Dec 30, 2014)

Oops !

I meant to post this link ~ http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Departure-WD-Front-Brake-Cable-Elgin-Dayton-Rollfast-Colson-Monark-/171563360445?_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140107095009%26meid%3D5860fa1bbbdb4a4980960a1c8647ec5a%26pid%3D100040%26prg%3D20140107095009%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D4%26mehot%3Des%26sd%3D171563360445&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=wOPewHa%252FjuE3OmYDjG7oXKa7bcU%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

It says the listing has ended (sold 1) but he had 2 for sale ?

pap
.


----------

